# 2013 Fly Fishing Show, Conclave, and Festival List



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a list of 2013 fly fishing shows, conclaves, festivals, and other activities which are (1) open to the public, (2) have unlimited registration and (3) fly fishing makes up a substantial portion of the event. If you know of any unlisted, or have corrections/updates, please post in reply. Thanks for your support of fly fishing education.

JANUARY 2013
JAN 4-6, Denver Fly Fishing Show, Denver Merchandise Mart, Denver, CO. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
JAN 5, Indiana On The Fly, Indiana State Fairgrounds, Indianapolis, IN. Times 9am-5pm. $10 admisson. Seminars, fly tyers, casting clinic, dog training, pheasant cooking demo, more. Special guest: Brian O'Keefe. Sponsored by Tippecanoe Fly Fishers. Website: www.tippecanoeflyfishers.org. 
JAN 10-13, Sacramento Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Cal Expo State Fairgrounds, Sacramento, CA. Times: Thu-Fri 11am-8pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
JAN 11-12, Western Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Expo Idaho, Boise, ID. Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 9am-4pm. $5 admission. Programs, fly tying, casting instruction, exhibitors, raffles, banquet. Sponsored by Boise Valley Fly Fishermen. Website: www.bvffexpo.com
JAN 17-20, Denver Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com. 
JAN 18-20, Marlborough Fly Fishing Show, Royal Plaza Centre, Marlborough, MA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
JAN  18-20, Red River Rendezvous, Bonham State Park, Bonham, TX. Times: Sponsored by the Red River Fly Fishers. Fly tiers from across the region, casting, and cooking. Excellent fishing on premises. For more details, go to www.rrff.org.
JAN 25-27, Somerset Fly Fishing Show, Garden State Exhibit Center, Somerset, NJ. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
JAN 26, 8th annual Kentuckiana Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, Fern Valley Inn and Conference Center, Louisville, KY. Seminars, exhibits, fly tying, casting. $7 adults, children and military free. Special guest: Kelly Galloup. Sponsored by Derby City Fly Fishers. Website: www.derbycityflyfishers.com


FEBRUARY
FEB 2, 21st annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, Bethany Christian Church, Houston TX. 9am-4pm. $10 adults, $5 students and seniors (62+), free under 12, $15 family. Seminars, casting, rod demos, exhibitors, and over 80 tiers. Special guest: Tim Borski. Sponsored by the Texas Fly Fishers. Website: www.texasflyfishers.org.
FEB 2, Greater Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show, Oasis Conference Center, Loveland, OH. 9am-4:30pm. Vendors, fly tiers, programs, casting, kids activities, paddlecraft, much more. Special guests: Skip and Carol Ann Morris. Sponsored by Buckeye United Fly Fishers. Website: www.buckeyeflyfishers.com.
FEB 9-10, Winstom-Salem Fly Fishing Show, Benton Convention Center, Winstom-Salem, NC. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
FEB 15-17, GRTU TroutFest 2013, Rio Raft and Resort, New Braunfels, TX. Fri evening banquet, Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 9am-4pm. Seminars, fly tying demos, Kid Fish Ponds. Special guests: Lefty Kreh, Wanday Taylor, Taylor Streit. Sponsored by Guadalupe River Trout Unlimited. Website: www.grtutroutfest.org.
FEB 16-17, 11th Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com.FEB 16-17, 11th Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com.
FEB 16, Fly Fishing 101, Baton Rouge, LA. 8:30am - 2:30pm. Sponsored by the Red Stick Fly Fishers. Free clinic covering basics of casting, knots and leaders, tackle and gear, fly tying. Lunch included. Registration required. Website: www.rsff.org. 
FEB 17, 3rd annual CVTU-WRFT Festival of Fly Fishing, Shelburne, VT. Hosted by the Central Vermont Trout Unlimited and the Winooski River Fly Tyers. Website: www.vttu.org.
FEB 21-24, Phoenix Sportsmens Expo (ISE), University of Phoenix Stadium, Glendale, AZ. Times: Thu-Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 10am-6pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free military, 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
FEB 22-24, Pleasanton Fly Fishing Show, Alameda County Fairgrounds, Pleasanton, CA. Show times: Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
FEB 23, 26th annual Acadiana Fly Fishers Conclave, Grace Presbyterian Church Hall, Lafayette, LA. Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Acadiana Fly Rodders. Website: acadianafly.blogspot.com.
FEB 23, 5th annual Celebration of Fly Tying, sponsored by the FFF Great Lakes Council and Grand River Fly Tyers, Knights of Columbus Hall, Wyoming, MI. $10 adults, $5 12-17, 11 under free. Special presentations by Dennis Potter, Chris Helm, Bear Andrews, others. Website: www.grandriverflytyers.org. 
FEB 24, Cabin Fever 2013 Fly Fishing Show, Four Points Hotel, Mars, PA. Programs, fly tiers, rod builders, vendors, mfg reps, and more. Special guest: Lefty Kreh. Hosted by Penns Wood West Chapter TU. Website: www.pwwtu.org.


http://www.wasatchexpo.com


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

MARCH
MAR 1-3, 39th annual Hawkeye Fly Fishing Show, Isle Casino Conference Center, Bettendorf, IA. Seminars, casting, fly tying, exhibitors, more. Sponsored by Hawkeye Fly Fishing Association. Website: www.qchffa2013.com.
MAR 2, 22nd annual Red Stick Day Conclave, LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, Baton Rouge, LA. Sat 8:30am-4:00pm. Free admission. Programs, fly tying, casting, kayak demos, fishing, raffles, food and refreshments. Special guest: Tim Borski. Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers. Website: www.rsff.org.
MAR 2-3, Philadelphia Fly Fishing Show, Lancaster County Convention Center, Lancaster, PA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult, military $10, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
MAR 8-9, 25th annual Northwest Fly Tyer and Fly Fishing Expo, Linn County Expo Center, Albany, OR. Fri 10am-5pm, Sat 8am-5:30pm. $7 adult, free for FFF members, veterans, youth. Over 100 tiers, indoor casting pools, seminars, exhibitors, raffles, silent auctions and more. Sponsored by Oregon Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.nwflytyersexpo.com.
MAR 9, 11th annual Fly Fish Texas. 9:00am-5:00pm, Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, Athens, TX. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors, casting. Sponsored by Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.texasflyfish.org.
MAR 9-10, 36th annual Midwest Fly Fishing Expo, Macomb Community College Expo Center, Warren, MI. Sat 9:00am-6:00pm, Sun 10:00am-4:00pm. Adults $10/day, $15/both days, Kids 16-under free. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by Michigan Fly Fishing Club. Website: www.midwestflyfishingexpo.com.
MAR 14-17, Salt Lake Sportsmens Expo (ISE), South Towne Exposition Center, Sandy, UT. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 10am-9pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, free military, 15 and under. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
MAR 14-16, Sowbug Roundup, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Times: 9am-4pm Thu-Sat. $5 adults for all 3 days, under 12 free. Over 100 fly tiers, seminars, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by North Arkansas Fly Fishers. Website: www.northarkansasflyfisher.org.
MAR 22-23, North Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Red Lion Hotel and Conference Center, Lewiston, ID. Fri 1pm-5pm, Sat 9am-4pm. Free admission, some fee on workshops. Fly tying, casting, seminars, exhibits. Sponsored by Kelly Creek Flycasters. Website: www.kellycreekflycasters.org.
MAR 22-24, Great Waters Fly Fishing Expo, National Sports Center, Blaine, MN. Times: Fri 3pm-7pm, Sat 9am-6pm, Sun 9am-4pm. Adult $10/day, youth $6/day, under 12 free. Website: www.greatwatersflyfishingexpo.com.
MAR 29-30, 7th annual Wasatch Fly Tying and Fly Fishing Expo, South Towne Expo Center, Sandy, UT. Free admission, fees for Friday night banquet, Saturday night film festival, workshops. Over 60 tiers, programs, casting. Special guest: Kelly Galloup. Website: www.wasatchexpo.com


APRIL
APR 6, 15th annual "Learn to Fly Fish", Ressica Falls Scout Reservation, Marshalls Creek, PA. Sat: 9:00am-4:00pm. Sponsored by Main Line Fly Tyers club. Cost $40, free to MLFT members, includes lunch and instruction. Website: www.mainlineflytyers.net.
APR 13, 14th annual Tri-Lakes Fly Fishing Expo, Assembly of God Church, Brighton, MO. Hours: Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Free and open to the public. Programs, fly tying, casting, vendors, raffles and silent auction, food available. Sponsored by the Tri-Lakes Fly Fishers.
APR 13, Virginia Fly Fishing and Wine Festival, South River Bridge, Waynesboro, VA. 9am-5pm. $15 adults. Programs, fly tying, wine tasting, vendors, much more. Hosted by Hanover Fly Fishers, City of Waynesboro and others. Website: www.vaflyfishingfestival.org.
APR 19-20, 20th annual East Idaho Fly Tying and Fishing Expo, Shilo Inn, Idaho Falls, ID. Free admission. Fly tying, programs, workshops, exhibits and much more. Website: www.srcexpo.com.


MAY
MAY 3-4, Washington Fly Fishing Fair, Kittitas Valley Event Center, Ellensburg, WA. Fri-Sat, 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Washington Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.washingtoncouncilfff.org. 
MAY 4, Natchitoches Fishing Expo, Prather Coliseum, Northwestern State University, Natchitoches, LA. Times TBA. Programs, fly tying, casting, exhibitors, and more. Co-sponsored by the Cane Country Fly Casters and the NSU College Fishing Team. Website: www.canecountry.blogspot.com.
MAY 16-18, Southeastern Fly Fishing Festival, The Ramsey Center, Western Carolina University, Cullowhee, NC. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 per day, under 18 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, youth and women activities. FFF Casting Certification. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by the Southeastern Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.southeastfff.org.
MAY 16-19, International Women Fly Fishers Festival, Allenbury Resort, Boiling Springs, PA. $165 fee includes Thurs cocktail party, Fri luncheon and party, Sat night banquet, all classes and workshops. Website: www.intlwomenflyfishers.org.
MAY 17-18, 4th annual Caddo Conclave, Caddo Lake State Park, Karnack, TX. Fri fishing day, Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, rod building demos, fishing on premises. Co-sponsored by East Texas Fly Fishers, Lone Star Fly Fishers, and North Louisiana Fly Fishers. Website: www.easttexasflyfishers.org.


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

JUNE
JUN 15, **** Creek Trout Fest, Nelson AgriCenter, **** Valley, WI. Programs, fly tying, fly casting lessons, vendors and local merchants, classic car show, fly films, live bands, food, kids activities, much more. Sponsored by **** Valley Business Association and others. Website: www.cooncreektroutfest.com.
JUN 15, 11th annual Pennsylvania Fly Fishing Heritage Day, Allenberry Resort, Boiling Springs, PA. 8:30am - 4pm. $8 adults, kids free. Speakers, fly tying demos, over 70 vendors, bamboo, historical items, buffet. Website: www.paflyfishing.org.


JULY
JUL TBA, 4th annual Cedar River Fly Fest, Cavanaugh Ponds Natural Resource Area, WA. 9am-2pm. Free admission. Fly casting, fly tying, restoration programs, free lunch, more. Sponsored by Friends of the Cedar River Watershed. Website: www.cedarriver.org. 

AUGUST
AUG 30-31, 11th annual Ennis on the Madison Fly Fishing Festival, Ennis, MT. Free admission. A celebration of the art and sport of fly fishing, with programs, fly tying, artwork, collectibles, food, entertainment, kids activities, and much more. Sponsored by the Madison River Foundation. Website: www.madisonriverfoundation.org


SEPTEMBER
SEP 24-28, 48th annual Federation of Fly Fishers International Fly Fishing Fair, West Yellowstone, MT. Tue-Wed: workshops only. Thu-Sat, exposition: 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying demos, exhibitors, workshops, youth and womens activities. FFF Casting Certification. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org.
SEP 28, National Hunting and Fishing Day. Celebrations held in 43 states, many include fly fishing and fly tying activities. For a list of activites in each state, check www.nhfd.org 
SEP TBA, 5th annual North Umpqua Fall Fly Tying Festival, Glide Community Center, Glide, OR. Free admission. Fly tiers from the West Coast, vendors, casting, programs, kids games, raffles. Sponsored by Umpqua Valley Fly Fishers. Website: www.uvff.org.


OCTOBER
OCT 3-5, Federation of Fly Fishers Southern Conclave, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Show hours: Fri-Sat, 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, $5 under 18. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Southern Council FFF. Website: www.southerncouncilfff.org.
OCT 17-19, 16th annual Southern Rodmakers Gathering, Fulton's Lodge, Mountain Home, AR. A gathering for bamboo rodmakers, collectors, and those who enjoy fishing the lovely reed. Rod making demos, seminars, and more. $60 includes activities and several meals. Website: www.southernrodmakers.org.
OCT 18-20 (tent), 10th annual Oktoberfisch Fly Fishing Festival, Morgan Shady Park, Fredricksburg, TX. Hosted by Fredericksburg Fly Fishers. $40 includes 2 nights camping, admission, activities. $25 steak dinner Saturday night. Website: www.fredericksburgflyfishers.com.


NOVEMBER
NOV 1-3, 24th annual Southern Fly Fishers Rendezvous, North Toledo Bend State Park, Zwolle, LA. Informal gathering of fly fishers from several states. No organized activities, but typically 30 or more tiers active at any time. Fee includes lodging and meals. Website: pwflyfishers.blogspot.com. 
NOV 1-2, 5th annual Western North Carolina Fly Fishing Expo, WNC Agricultural Center, Asheville, NC. 9am -5pm. $10 admission, free under 15. Seminars, fly tying demos, exhibitors, vendors, guides, microbreweries, and more. Website: www.wncflyfishingexpo.com. 
NOV 17-18, International Fly Tying Symposium, Garden State Convention Center, Somerset, NJ. $15 Sat, $12 Sun, $20 both days. Over 100 of the top tiers from US, Canada, Europe along with seminars, exhibitors, casting pool, classes. Website: www.internationalflytyingsymposium.com. 



DECEMBER
DEC TBA, Maine Fly Fishing Show, Elks Lodge, Portland, ME. $5 adults, $3 youth. Seminars, fly tying, casting, over 30 vendors, guides, artists and other professionals. Sponsored by Maine Trout Unlimited, proceeds to benefit Maine TU Trout Camp for kids. Website: www.tumaine.org.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

http://flyfilmtour.com/2013-schedule

http://flyfilmfest.com/IF4/festival-schedule/

Film festivals count too!


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

I usually list the film tours separate. Besides, the schedules don't come out until after Jan 1.

Disappointing not to see ANY locations in the central Gulf Coast region.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Catch & Timeflies.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Catch, Thanks for the info! I didn't expect to "see" you on PFF! See yo back @ RSFF. Please give us any rainbeaux trout updates.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Gulf Coast "Conclave"*

The newly formed Gulf Coast Council for the FFF will likely have a "local" fair or conclave this spring/summer somewhere on the central Gulf coast. We are just getting started - Interests, input and participation most welcome!


----------

